# Baby Girl



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey guys, we are blessed with a baby girl last night.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

*CONGRATULATIONS!*


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

congrats on having a little-e !


----------



## superman365 (Dec 5, 2012)

*congratulations!!*


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Best to you, mama, and the little girl!!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

_*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*_


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Congratulations!!! Now that's what I call a Christmas gift...your very own little angel.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Great news! The very best to all of you!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Congrats mate, hope all went well..wonderfull news


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Congratulations. If it's your first kid it will change your life, and in lots of ways - all of them good!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Congratulations on a healthy bundle of joy.


----------

